# The 15G Tech Tank!



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey. I'm going to give another crack at a journal, but this time not of my fish. I've been watching lots of aquascapes on youtube, and I want to try my hand at it. 

The other day, I moved my gerbils from my 15G tank to a 50G plastic tub. I'll post pictures later; It's still not the best looking. I was in a really DIY mood that day, so I decided to de-rim my 15G. I know, probably not the best idea, but it holds water and only bows a little bit. Not more than a mm, if even. I'll add a support if I have to. 

So, I'm going to let you guys choose what I do with this. Vote in the poll above on my substrate, light, and fish, if I have any. I'm willing to buy fish online if you think of any good ones. I'm thinking maybe ~10-15 Pygmy Cories and a couple of Longfin Blue Danios. I have 8 LBD's in my divided 20G Long. Would 18 nano fish in a 15 be too many?

I'm getting ahead of myself. Anyway, I'll do another update later, with pictures.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

If you go with multies, I know who has juveniles available. *cough cough* But if you pick them, you basically have 0 options for aquascaping because they will do it for you and will tip over large rocks, bury anubias, create a ramshorn snail graveyard, and try to bury java moss stuck on the glass with a suction cup ledge because apparently that counts as floorspace to them too. Not a fish for anyone who loves planted aquascaping. You can flatten their sand mounds and it'll be back in a day. They are relentless. 

Betta and chili rasboras is my vote. 

And aquascape the heck outta it. I'd say go for a stingray if you don't want plants you'll need to trim often. Planted+ or Planted+ 24/7 if you want a high-growth tank. Depending on where you put your tank, Planted+ might be better. I really like the effects of the Planted+ 24/7, but it's never 100% dark (it's like a very dim blue late at night) and I can't sleep unless my room is 100% dark to the point my bedroom aquarium heaters have their lights pointed to the wall so I can't see them. And then turning it off, it won't revert to the cycle unless you grab the remote and tell it to so you can't put it on your own outlet timer. So the Planted+ is better if you need things to be actually pitch black at night. The newer Planted+ 24/7 SE is actually dark from 1am to 5am but I do not sleep only 4 hours, lol.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You will need risers or CO2 if you choose Planted+. It's a great algae grower. I made an algae show tank last year with it. Dwarf hair grass tends to attract algae - that's what I read.


Russell told me that I could have CPD and Chili Rasbora, 12 each in my 8.6 gallon. If the tank is planted enough, I don't think 18 nano fish isn't too many. You can ask for Russell's opinion!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the input, guys. My DHG isn't attracting any, but it isn't doing the best in my 5.5. I'll probably go with, like, 12 Pygmys, a Betta, (I saw some fabulous ones at PetCo today.) and possibly one other nano like Danios or something. I didn't see any Rasboras at PetCo today, and they are kind-of expensive online, we'll see.

(Phew! That was tough. My spelling is WAY off today.)


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You should ask your local Petco if they can do special order for you. I read Petco stores have a list of fish they can order and could do a special order if you request. It's up to the manager, I guess. 


Just asking doesn't cost anything


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I like ADA aqua soil. I think many ADA products are overpriced and over-hyped, but the aqua soil is a great performer and there is a reason many hobbyists use it in their tanks. I prefer to use powder over the standard size soil in smaller tanks. However, I've found with the powder that it breaks down fairly quickly, so if you are someone that's constantly moving plants around and disturbing the substrate, the standard size soil is a better option. 

Also, I'm not sure if you are aware of Amazonia's potential to cause massive ammonia spikes. I may be wrong, but I believe they changed the formula a while back and now the ammonia spikes are not as bad, but would still be hazardous to any livestock. Personally, I've never found Malaya or Africana to produce more than a 0.25ppm ammonia spike in heavily planted aquariums. However, the trade-off is that they contain less nutrients than Amazonia.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ouch. I really don't think $54 worth of Amazonia Powdered is worth 20 dead fish. The only thing is, It is super hard to find ADA here in the US.

Thanks for the input. I'll look into a special-order.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I've decided what to do, I think. @Tourmaline has a pair of Wilds. I trust her with her fish and breeding/shipping, so, if she decides to breed, I will wait patiently for a pair. Until then, cycle, aquascape, and maybe add Pygmy Cories.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you decide what aquascape you are going to do?


I got a dozen CPD this evening. My tank has fish...finally!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Probably a rock-based. I just did a rock/wood scape on my 5.5, and it looks great. Only thing is, is that the tannins kills my OCD.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

What is OCD?


What kind of rocks are you going to use? I personally wanted to try Ohko stones. However my tanks are so small and I like to have lots of plants. No room for stones :-(


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

"The Mayo Clinic explains that "OCD" stands for "obsessive-compulsive disorder." It is an anxiety disorder in which a person has unreasonable thoughts and fears, called obsessions, that cause him to perform repetitive behaviors, called compulsions, according to the Mayo Clinic." - Google

XD I don't actually have OCD, I'm just a perfectionist. I'm using some small Zebra Stones bought from PetCo. They're $4.99 each, so I'm going to see if I can find a variety of larger ones once the new batch comes in. If not, I'll use a combination of Zebra Stone, Slate, and River Rocks from our landscaping outside.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I thought OCD stood for a kind of fish or shrimp!!! LOL 
I was wondering what kind of creature was so sensitive and couldn't stand for tannins. It actually was you ;-) hahahaha


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

ROFL. That probably was the best thing I've read all day.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

What shape is this 15g? Is it taller or wider... Or cube? 

Were you going to want plants? 

I think pygmy cories and betta would be great! So still planning on wilds?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

15 is a standard 15 with the top rim removed. I will get plants, most likely just stuff like Java Moss and Wisteria. 

Wilds for the win! As soon as @Tourmaline decides she wants to raise fry.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

They haven't decided to go for it again, I have the vinegar eels, and microworms ready. I'm hoping if they do decide to spawn, the fry won't become food. :s Might not be successful until the 20g is set up.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice. Try feeding them high-quality foods like bloodworms? Try to condition them? (*wink wink, nudge nudge*)

Panda Cories that I have are in the mood. Haven't seen any eggs yet, but I'm hoping that they spawn so I can stock the 15 and get the numbers up in the 20. Actually, I'm just hoping that I have 2 males & 1 female, and not 3 males.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Update. I've just finished the aquascape. I prefer stones, but by popular demand I incorporated driftwood. Now, I want you guys to guess what I'm stocking it with. (Hint: They're on the list, need sand, and only reach about 1") There are more than just one type going into the tank. Along with the aforementioned fish (who "isn't" small, cute, and mid-level) I will put either Marmalade or Daichi (who happens to be aggressive... we'll see) along with the four Harlequin Rasboras. For now I used the leftover sand from the 20G (which was switched to EcoComp.) Now I need snail suggestions; MTS, Mystery, or Rabbit? I'd get the Rabbit Snails (and Mystery, if I get one) from KitKat, and the MTS from Aqua or (if I can persuade them) PetCo.

There isn't any light, except a standard table lamp, yet. We'll see if I can get my parents to allow me to buy a Finnex on Amazon. My first priority is a heater, though.


----------

